# Pas de la Casa, Andorra. Ski lift running times?



## romie (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, for these of you who've been, I'm going to be there between 27th Dec 2012 and 3rd Jan 2013 and wondered what time the lifts start/stop running?

While I'm questioning.. I've never been there before and it seems you can go for miles on these lifts!! I take it if you get caught out at the wrong end to where you are staying when the lifts shut down, you can bus/taxi it back? :/

Cheers, Romie


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Lift Times - Pas de la Casa Message Board - TripAdvisor

"just got back from there and the signs on all the lifts say open at 9am and last lift is 4:45 but they are a bit flexible, we found the lifts open just before 9 but we did try and do 1 more run at 4.45 and they had put the barrier up bang on 4.45 - we had been out there since 9am so it was probably time to go home anyways."


----------



## romie (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi LuckyRVA, thanks for quick reply I hope you had a great time.

That closing time is rather pants don't you think? :/ boooo!

I'm more used to open till 10pm with floodlit slopes...

So I take it the slopes are not floodlit at night then?

Cheers, Romie


----------



## romie (Jan 12, 2012)

...ah, just saw the link to the other thread. Ta, Romie


----------



## pendulumlegend (Dec 12, 2013)

romie said:


> Hi LuckyRVA, thanks for quick reply I hope you had a great time.
> 
> That closing time is rather pants don't you think? :/ boooo!
> 
> ...


Hi mate

They are pretty flexible in Pas de la casa I always caught the last lift up and sometimes just before 5. 

And where have you been where the lifts are open until 10pm with floodlights I want a piece of that action!!!


----------



## romie (Jan 12, 2012)

pendulumlegend said:


> Hi mate
> 
> They are pretty flexible in Pas de la casa I always caught the last lift up and sometimes just before 5.
> 
> And where have you been where the lifts are open until 10pm with floodlights I want a piece of that action!!!


Hiya, and a good snowboarding season to you!
Since that last post I've now done Andorra and was just as you said 
We had to be quite careful regarding lift times not to get caught out and so a little planning was needed.

I went over the new year and so a good thing to remember is to try and keep away from the hangovers! I ruined a whole day of fresh dump on the 1st of Jan due to not thinking on the night of the 31st 
Have you seen the size of the bottles of spirit they have out there!! And talk about low cost alcohol! - very difficult to stick to the moderate drinking rule.

I don't know what the personal allowances are from Andorra, but it might be worth a 'self-drive' trip and stocking up on booze and their buckets of tobacco?!

Anywho, regarding the 10pm floodlit slopes... 
To be fair, you can't put them in realm of the Alps or Pyrenees but Poland's Tetra Mountain range is at least a fun frolic with a great night life in Zakopane. Superb for the beginner. 
I suppose due to the shear lack of multi-mountain range area, they've managed to bung up flood lighting all along their piste and so you can get out there all the way though to late in the evening well after the sun has called it a day. 
Really nice atmos, and with the low cost food and drink, (1/3 of uk prices), getting a beer on the slope isn't going to mean you can't eat that evening either.
In fact, you can stop carrying all your homemade sandwiches around in rucksacks and enjoy the hole experience in a more relaxed friendly way knowing that you've got another 5 hours each day to play with and that if you need anything, you can just buy it out there due to general lower cost of everything 
Oh, lift pass is something like £15/day.

Due to a friend living over there, a group of eight of us are heading over there again in a week to start of this years shredding.. good times


----------

